# Zucchini VS Cucumber!!!!



## shadowd_dreamr (Apr 18, 2005)

What does your pleco prefur? 
Zucchini or Cucumber??

I havent tryed either, I think it would make more of a mess right now, 
my pleco is just a baby..

but what are your thoughts on these veggies


----------



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

They eat both. But the zucchini disappears faster (maybe they like it better) and is less messy.


----------



## DavidDoyle (Jan 18, 2005)

Another veggie they really love is canned green beans. Get a can labelled "Low Salt" or "No Added Salt". I find it also helps when you are trying to get them to spawn.


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

And peas are popular here.


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

variety is best. Mine loves green beans, french cut. and peas and cucumber.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

never tried the zuchinni, but they absolutly love the cucumber!


----------



## Gunnie (Jan 20, 2005)

Mine love both, but prefer the zucchini. Try cutting a sweet potato in half and just dropping it into the tank. My pleco love it!


----------

